# Delta P Design Brevis II Ultra Silencer



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pretty cool.



> Would you like to know what the future of silencer design looks like? Take a long look at the Brevis II Ultra, a six ounce 5.56mm centerfire rifle suppressor. It represents what we may later regard as one of the biggest breakthroughs firearms development in recent history.
> 
> Sounds pretty dramatic, doesn't it? What if I told you that the designers of that same silencer are striving to make a similar model that will weigh close to a standard flash hider and can handle a barrel length of seven and a half inches? That's what I thought.


TFB REVIEW: Delta P Design Brevis II Ultra Silencer - The Firearm Blog


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------

